# Suche gute Webcam!



## ted88 (21. August 2009)

N'Abend Leute,

da meine Freundin für eine längere Zeit verreist und wir uns trotzdem sehen wollen, muss eine gescheite Webcam her. 
Meine alte Webcam, Sansun SN508, kann man in die Tonne kloppen so alt und schlecht wie die ist.

An folgendes hatte ich da gedacht:
- preislich unter 50 Euro
- super Bildquali, is klar 
- hohe Blickwinkel 
- guter Standfuß und Anbringvorrichtung bei der man die Webcam auch oben und optional auch seitlich an den Monitor klemmen kann (Samsung BW223)
- integriertes Mikrofon

Ich sitze gewöhnlicherweise ca. 60-70 cm vom Monitor entfernt, die alte Webcam hat selbst auf der Entfernung bei der max. Auflösung von 640x480 grad mal so meinen Kopf auf de Linse bekommen, das sollte bei der neuen nicht so sein, sie sollte sowohl sehr nah als auch fern (bis 5m) gut darstellen können.

Anbei die Frage: Was hat es mit diesen 20 Megapixel Webcams für knapp 15 Euro bei ebay auf sich. Taugen die was?

Ich bitte um Kaufberatung
Danke im vorraus

mfg ted88


----------



## emmaspapa (21. August 2009)

Allgemein sind die Microsoft Livecams gut microsoft lifecam - Google Produktsuche


----------



## ted88 (22. August 2009)

Schonmal Danke für die Antwort,

welche kann man da genau empfehlen, von den Lifecams gibts ne ganze Menge und irgendwie scheinen Tests von denen nie durchweg gut zu sein, einige sagen sie seien gut, manche wieder nicht.

Laut Tests soll ja die Logitech 9000pro die Beste sein, allerdings ist die mir wieder etwas zu teuer.

mfg ted88


----------



## ted88 (24. August 2009)

Okay da hier sonst keiner Vorschläge macht, frag ich einfach mal ob irgendwas gegen diese Kamera spricht:

Logitech C500

Die ist zusammen mit der C200, C250 und C300 laut diesen Artikel hier (KLICK) erst kürzlich erschienen und scheint ganz in Ordnung zu sein.

Was meint ihr? 
Andere Vorschläge dürfen allerdings immer noch gepostet werden. 
Danke im vorraus.

mfg ted88


----------



## Lexx (24. August 2009)

ich war am samstag in einem M.... M.... .
dort gab es eine stadtion (pc) mit rund 50 webcams zum umschalten.

mit abstand waren die 3 von microsoft die besten.
bestes bild, die farben "schön", bild hell, wenig verpixelt, wenig schlieren und ruckler bei bewegungen.
sogar die schrift der schachteln im hintergrund war noch zu "lesen".

und das um 19,90 (die logitech daneben um 40 euro war der volle sch.eiss, genau das gegenteil)


----------



## ted88 (24. August 2009)

Danke für die Antwort,

okay wenn hier mehrere auf Microsoft Webcams schwören, dann werde ich mich da nochmal genauer umschaun.

Hast du dir denn zufälligerweise die genauen Namen/Bezeichnungen der 3 Webcams gemerkt?


mfg ted88


----------



## lord-elveon (24. August 2009)

Ich persönlich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX, hat alles was du wolltest außer der Befestgung seitlich, man kann sie halt nur oben auf den Bildschirm draufstellen.

grüße lord-elveon


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. August 2009)

Ich persönlich würde zu einer einfachen Webcam ala C250 raten.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Bild/Foto - Webcams - USB - Logitech Webcam C250

Diese hat zwar nur 640 x 480 Pixel (interpoliert 800 x 600), aber mehr braucht man für den normalen Hausgebrauch auch nicht, da die Internetanbindung meines Wissens nach irgendwann auch den Riegel für die hohen Auflösungen vorschiebt.


----------

